# Fish Finder



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

The fish finder on my Garmin 498 Chartplotter/fish finder sucks, or at least no matter how I try to calibrate it.

Any tips on how to tweak the various settings on this unit? 

Range, gain and color gain are set at automatic.

Whiteline is set at 30.

Scroll speed.....I forgot the setting.

It has a dual frequency through hull transducer and I use the 200 kHz screen.

I cannot get the unit to show fish as sonar arches rather than fish.

Any recs on the fish finder settings from owners of the GPS Map 392/492/398/498 (or those who know how to tweak fish finder settings) would be appreciated.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't have this particular unit, but there should be a "fish ID" setting you can uncheck. That will get rid of the fish symbols, leaving just the sonar returns on the screen. On my finder, it's under the "sonar" menu.

Here's the manual, incase you don't have yours anymore:

http://support.garmin.com/support/manuals/manuals.htm?partNo=010-00504-00&language=en&country=US


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks. I guess I missed that.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Any other suggestions or do you know of anyone who will properly tweak the fish finder settings for a fee?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Mods..........why was my thread thrown into this low visited site while a question about a fish finder remains prominent in the highly visited Lake Erie General Discussion forum (where my post/thread was initially posted)?


----------

